Ask HN: What are fun entertaining YouTube channels/videos you watch in free time? - codesternews
======
noselasd
ADVChina -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwNPa8fSXzzAZuT9859GVhg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwNPa8fSXzzAZuT9859GVhg)

Smarter Every Day -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA)

Tested -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiDJtJKMICpb9B1qf7qjEOA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiDJtJKMICpb9B1qf7qjEOA)

Clickspring - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA)

NYC CNC -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe0IyK4ntgdPTTjsxjvyHPg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe0IyK4ntgdPTTjsxjvyHPg)

This Old Tony -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ)

Colin Furze -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCp68_FLety0O-n9QU6phsgw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCp68_FLety0O-n9QU6phsgw)

HAWP -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrQieQckb9Fw9-SD7BdkpjQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrQieQckb9Fw9-SD7BdkpjQ)

------
technobabble
Along with AvE

EEvBlog
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2DjFE7Xf11URZqWBigcVOQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2DjFE7Xf11URZqWBigcVOQ))
- Dave Jones does a great off-the-cuff channel on electrical engineering

This is Dan Bell ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjU-
Cwjfqbo2hMRItlXwnnQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjU-
Cwjfqbo2hMRItlXwnnQ)) - Urban Exploration without trying to make it seem
overly edgy.

Regular Car Reviews
([https://www.youtube.com/user/RegularCars](https://www.youtube.com/user/RegularCars))
- Car reviews. Disclaimer: some dirty humor.

------
drpossum
Three Blue One Brown is great for fun math concepts
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

------
omegote
My all time favourite is I Like To Make Stuff
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6x7GwJxuoABSosgVXDYtTw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6x7GwJxuoABSosgVXDYtTw)
\- All things DIY, usually more focused on woodworking but with a nice touch
of electronics, Arduino, etc. You can definitely feel his background on
software engineering.

------
amorphid
I discovered GeographyNow about 4 days ago. I've been binge watching ever
since. It is suprisingly entertaining and informative.

[https://www.youtube.com/GeographyNow](https://www.youtube.com/GeographyNow)

I also like RealLifeLore, Wendover Productions, Half As Interesting, and Tom
Scott.

------
datboihereitcom
Some lesser known gems: exurb1a -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCimiUgDLbi6P17BdaCZpVbg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCimiUgDLbi6P17BdaCZpVbg)
Strange Parts -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO8DQrSp5yEP937qNqTooOw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO8DQrSp5yEP937qNqTooOw)
bill wurtz -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq6aw03lNILzV96UvEAASfQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq6aw03lNILzV96UvEAASfQ)

Science stuff: Veritasium -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA)

------
wannabebarista
Music reviews: The Needle Drop
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt7fwAhXDy3oNFTAzF2o8Pw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt7fwAhXDy3oNFTAzF2o8Pw))

Humor and music: A Dose of Buckley
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9kMnSZQd53hE-1sb1f9sdA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9kMnSZQd53hE-1sb1f9sdA))

MMA: The Weasle
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZD2qRU8J82XGdGdUWYneNQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZD2qRU8J82XGdGdUWYneNQ))

------
narimiran
Captain Disillusion -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion](https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion)

------
dwaltrip
My lazy pleasure lately has been watching StarCraft 2 casts on LowkoTV. He is
a knowledgeable caster with a great sense of humor.

I used to play StarCraft 1 when I was younger. I would never have the time to
become good at sc2 today, but I've found the casts to be a fun, relaxing
throwback. The top players are phenomenal and it is pretty incredible to watch
them play.

[https://m.youtube.com/user/Felixje0](https://m.youtube.com/user/Felixje0)

------
ilaksh
There are a couple in this list that I'm not super proud of but I believe in
honesty: Yogscast, Hat Films, Achievement Hunter, Kirsten Dirksten, Screen
Junkies, Bangkok 112, Lazy Game Reviews, The 8-Bit Guy, the Russian/European
hydraulic press guy, the Indian engineer who fake electrocutes himself all the
time (can't remember name), The Slow-Mo Guys, ThePrimeThanatos, Mikey Chen.

~~~
genericpenguin
I think you might be referring to ElectroBOOM -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ0-OtVpF0wOKEqT2Z1HEtA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ0-OtVpF0wOKEqT2Z1HEtA)

Full Bridge Rectifier!!!

~~~
gapo
After a couple of hours of binge watching ...

Turns out he is Iranian.

~~~
solarkraft
_FULL BRIDGE_ He lives in Canada, though.

------
companyhen
DataDash -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCatR7nWbYrkVXdxXb4cGXw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCatR7nWbYrkVXdxXb4cGXw)

Crypt0's News - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdUSSt-
IEUg2eq46rD7lu_g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdUSSt-IEUg2eq46rD7lu_g)

Two of my favorite crypto channels.

------
jimmies
\- old stuff (games, electronics): 8 bit guy, lazy games review, cinemassacre,
techmoan, gaming historian

\- maker stuff: useless duck, matthias wandel, useless duck

\- general ramblings: louis rossmann, penguinz0 (kritical), casually
explained, nyanners (don't judge...)

\- nature & science: bbc earth, art of the problem, engineering guy, pbs space
time, smarter everyday, amoeba sisters

\- electronics: eevblog, ben heck show

------
samspenc
CrashCourse:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/crashcourse](https://www.youtube.com/user/crashcourse)
Neat 10-minute educational video clips on pretty much all topics (economy,
politics, film-making)

Movieclips Trailers:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/movieclipsTRAILERS](https://www.youtube.com/user/movieclipsTRAILERS)
Latest movie trailers

TV Promos:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/tvpromosdb](https://www.youtube.com/user/tvpromosdb)
Latest TV series trailers

China Uncensored:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/NTDChinaUncensored](https://www.youtube.com/user/NTDChinaUncensored)
10-minute funny but true clips about the fastest growing economy in the past
decade

------
DerfNet
Cooking: You Suck At Cooking

Movies: Red Letter Media

Japanese tourism tips: Abroad in Japan

Odd trinkets, toys, and junk reviews: Ashens

Fast food reviews: ReviewBrah (Report of the Week)

------
DanBC
I'll try to avoid things that other people will say.

Alex French Guy Cooking:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPzFLpOblZEaIx2lpym1l1A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPzFLpOblZEaIx2lpym1l1A)

Jenna Marbles:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9gFih9rw0zNCK3ZtoKQQyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9gFih9rw0zNCK3ZtoKQQyA)

Facts:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmEnDJfwzlfVZyDdIznoiww](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmEnDJfwzlfVZyDdIznoiww)

Chicken Connoisseur:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZFmxd9L1btyXig-2Dp9XnA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZFmxd9L1btyXig-2Dp9XnA)

------
cleetus
Bon Appetit's It's Alive is pretty humorous and well-edited:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng2zOFADe0s&list=PLKtIunYVkv...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng2zOFADe0s&list=PLKtIunYVkv_S7LqWqRuGw1oz-1zG3dIL4)

I'm a big fan of Kenji Alt Lopez's cooking videos, especially the POV ones:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/kenjialt/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/kenjialt/videos)

------
kahoon
h3h3Productions became famous by exposing stupid trends on YouTube (e.g.
social experiments) but they also cover current events sometimes:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/h3h3Productions](https://www.youtube.com/user/h3h3Productions)

They also have a podcast:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLtREJY21xRfCuEKvdki1Kw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLtREJY21xRfCuEKvdki1Kw)

------
t0
Louis Rossmann

[https://youtube.com/channel/UCl2mFZoRqjw_ELax4Yisf6w](https://youtube.com/channel/UCl2mFZoRqjw_ELax4Yisf6w)

~~~
solarkraft
Great advice about Macbook repair, working in tech and life.

------
sgillen
I really like AvE
([https://www.youtube.com/user/arduinoversusevil](https://www.youtube.com/user/arduinoversusevil)).

Lots of really cool stuff if your into mechanical engineering or really just
making/breaking cool (physical) stuff.

------
tetraodonpuffer
videowalks around Japan, no talking, no music, just somebody walking around,
great to watch when riding on a trainer
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Rambalac/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/Rambalac/videos)

Frank Howarth, great woodworking projects, now that's a shop!
[https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash/videos)

Primitive Technology, lots of interesting content
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

------
hawktheslayer
VSauce is a science channel which I find both entertaining and educational.
Fun and fast paced and often mind-bending.

[https://youtu.be/SrU9YDoXE88](https://youtu.be/SrU9YDoXE88)

~~~
JaggedJax
If you have YouTube Red, I also like his Mind Field series. I believe it's the
only YouTune Red series I actually watch.

It's not as technical and detailed as normal Vsauce, but still interesting and
entertaining.

------
victorbojica
There are many others, but this is a selection of the best

Numberphile
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A))
- math related

Cody's Lab
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu6mSoMNzHQiBIOCkHUa2Aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu6mSoMNzHQiBIOCkHUa2Aw))
- various science experiments - most of them go deeper into
maths/physics/chemistry of it

Nile Red
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFhXFikryT4aFcLkLw2LBLA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFhXFikryT4aFcLkLw2LBLA))
- chemistry

BosnianBill
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCp1orOGJwZvjLAvckyxC4Nw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCp1orOGJwZvjLAvckyxC4Nw))
- lock picking - very soothing

Ian Atkinson
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLkCG-505-1t0rYlgBTSnpQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLkCG-505-1t0rYlgBTSnpQ))
- leatherworking

Mike Boyd
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIRiWCPZoUyZDbydIqitHtQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIRiWCPZoUyZDbydIqitHtQ))
- a guy learning various things and timig how much it takes

This Old Tony
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NO8MgTQKHAWXp6z8Xl7yQ))
- makers stuff

Clickspring ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA)) -
makers stuff - VERY addictive and soothing

CGP Grey
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2C_jShtL725hvbm1arSV9w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2C_jShtL725hvbm1arSV9w))
- various historic/general stuff

jimmydiresta
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiEk4xHBbz0hZNIBBpowdYQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiEk4xHBbz0hZNIBBpowdYQ))
- maker stuff

Primitive Technology
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA))
- guy living (for a few days at a time) in the woods

scaffoal
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAUtMll4-Bi2sWnbqtMVrTg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAUtMll4-Bi2sWnbqtMVrTg))
- making jewlery

Brian Oltrogge
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOywIdppbhn6hkgcEtDMatg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOywIdppbhn6hkgcEtDMatg))
- metal casting

------
davidjnelson
Shots Of Awe
[https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUlYb9NpXnRemxYoWbcYANsA](https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUlYb9NpXnRemxYoWbcYANsA)

------
hawkilt
Alux -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNjPtOCvMrKY5eLwr_-7eUg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNjPtOCvMrKY5eLwr_-7eUg)

------
pretendscholar
I like historia civilis, a history channel that goes really in depth about
famous battles and roman society. Three Brown One Blue is a great math
channel.

------
charlzbryan
Doug DeMuro,Shmee150 and Saabkyle04. I love Doug DeMuro, his videos are long
enough for mealtime watching

------
hguhghuff
PBS spacetime

------
aecs99
Science: MarkRober, SmarterEveryDay, TomScott

Informational: Vox, Vice

Dog rescue videos: HopeforPaws

Something different: SoulPanCake

------
midrus
Fun Fun Function on youtube

------
hackerbob
medium/short length documentaries DW Documentary

Also like watching movie character and screenplay breakdowns Nerdwriter1 and
Lessons from the Screenplay

------
assafmo
Wendover Productions

RealLifeLore

------
Maro
Red Letter Media

Seen Through Glass

Shmee150

Casey Neistat

~~~
dc2lover
Since you mentioned STG and Schmee I'd like to extend with:

Misha Charoudin - Daily VLOGs about him living and working at the Nurburgring

xthilox - super fast Nurburgring laps in his Cupra

DannyDC2 - great VLOGs about a Honda Integra DC2

------
justifier
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CarlSagan42](https://www.youtube.com/user/CarlSagan42)

a gaming stream edit dump where the vast majority of videos are of mario maker

the creator, carlsagan42, is a molecular biologist, post doc, working on ways
to develop vaccines using plants.. a topic, among others, discussed on stream

the videos are edits of a once a week ~3-5 hour live stream

the community surrounding mario maker is really great with a ubiquitous
quality of laughing off failure and mounting obstacle to overcome that
resonates with me

one way carlsagan42 is noteworthy is in the way each level is approached
experimentally while vocalising the inner monologue describing what is being
done and why

i have spoken about one element of what is great about mario maker on this
forum in the past(o)(i).. mainly parallels to algorithms

but there is so much more to appreciate beyond the game engine itself and the
level makers' manipulations thereof

different level makers have different personalities that come through in their
level design and it is fascinating how often and consistently makers develop
new creative ways to utilise the finite tools of the mario maker engine

whether it be: the tightly complex one screen puzzles of seanhip2, or the
trolling exploration of jon, or the glitch induced brilliance of psycrow, or
the expansive puzzles of pinkbirdo, or any of the awe inducing creativity and
'kaizo' madness of the entire community, or even the surprises and 'hot
garbage' of 'super expert'; culture emits

(o)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13675970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13675970)

(i)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15067544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15067544)

i'd recommend searching for the carlsagan42 videos with the makers and
'keywords' mentioned above because the playlists are often incomplete or
simply too broad of categories to address the makers individually

that said the playlists can be an easy place to start and determine if the
community is something you want to explore further:

'Puzzle Level' playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UxOBEr3SXs&list=PLbsPvOo5P-...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UxOBEr3SXs&list=PLbsPvOo5P-aQFZHiRgAYRJSWMj1qWngBn)

'Cool Levels' playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj1-q4E4PuQ&list=PLbsPvOo5P-...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj1-q4E4PuQ&list=PLbsPvOo5P-aSSmgDoKr_7zL3S4TX4tELD)

'Super Expert' playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIf4Piq8I9k&list=PLbsPvOo5P-...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIf4Piq8I9k&list=PLbsPvOo5P-aTLOSwfdvQhwIjVNvXbsi1V)

------
Walkman
I found Linus Tech Tips channel recently when building a new rig. Pretty funny
and useful at the same time: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXuqSBlHAE6Xw-
yeJA0Tunw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw)

